# 2016 f550 diesel question



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

So we just got a new truck at work. It's our first ford we have all Chevy duramax. They have a high idle and exhaust brake we were looking on the ford and didn't see anything. Like I said its our first ford so any help would be great. Like the truck so far besides the place that put the stake bed on it with the hitch off the frame didn't tell us or have anything saying you must remove the ball receiver before lift the bed. Found out the hard way and bent the rear panel of the bed all up!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Found out the hard way and bent the rear panel of the bed all up!

My blood pressure went sky hi just reading this. I would be in someone's face. It would be ugly.

>>>> Best of luck with your 2016 <<<


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Are those Chevy Duramax's chassis trucks? I have a 2016 F550 Diesel and love it btw.


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is our first chassis truck our duramax are all pick ups. We look at Chevys but want to be able to haul more.


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

thelettuceman;2043365 said:


> Found out the hard way and bent the rear panel of the bed all up!
> 
> My blood pressure went sky hi just reading this. I would be in someone's face. It would be ugly.
> 
> >>>> Best of luck with your 2016 <<<


Talked to the dealer we went through sent him pics and he didn't seem to care. We were looking at today with the bed all the way up there's not even an 3/4" between the rear panel of the bed and the hitch with out the receiver in. Not a good design by Monroe truck. I would think they would have more problems with this setup! Nothing like cutting apart bed that we haven't even had a week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Let's see the pics, sounds like the bed isn't high enough off the frame


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

The ford diesels starting in 15 and up has the same type of exhaust brake that Ram and GM use. Non of them are using a flapper style like BD, or "Jake Brake" like the big rigs.


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

unhcp;2044193 said:


> The ford diesels starting in 15 and up has the same type of exhaust brake that Ram and GM use. Non of them are using a flapper style like BD, or "Jake Brake" like the big rigs.


So should there be a switch for it?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

there is a button next to the power outlet


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

unhcp;2044330 said:


> there is a button next to the power outlet


Not all of them have the switch. I have only seen some pickups with them.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

the pickups have the switch, because it is a manual system

chassis cab could be built in, i think if you hit the tow/haul button it then activates the system

http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/chassis-cab/features/#page=Feature13


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

unhcp;2044193 said:


> The ford diesels starting in 15 and up has the same type of exhaust brake that Ram and GM use. Non of them are using a flapper style like BD, or "Jake Brake" like the big rigs.


Ram uses a variable geometry turbo, it has fins that move in the turbo to achieve the breaking effect all without a waste gate.

I use mine, its the cats meow...

A real Jake brake is built into the valve-train and costs much more.

if it has a exhaust brake, it has a switch for it,
default will be off.
and I dont recommend using it on slippery conditions,

ps only a diesel will have a exhaust brake,,,


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2044430 said:


> Ram uses a variable geometry turbo, it has fins that move in the turbo to achieve the breaking effect all without a waste gate.
> 
> I use mine, its the cats meow...
> 
> ...


So there's no switch it came as a cab/chassis with a diesel. Has a tow/haul button.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ajracing81;2044523 said:


> So there's no switch it came as a cab/chassis with a diesel. Has a tow/haul button.


No switch, no exhaust brake.

It has nothing to do with tow/ haul or cab chassis.

On fords its "available " as an option.
Not like ram where it comes with the diesel
http://www.fleet.ford.com/resources...s/2016/2016+Super+Duty+F-650+F-750+Diesel.pdf

Or is ths engine breaking just a fun tin of a lock up torque converter.
Becuse a engine brake is dangeous to use in the winter or in slippery conditions.

So it would have a switch to turn it on.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ram has a tow haul button also..

Ok let me git this straight,
The tow/haul button also controls the EB? (engine brake)



so if your towing a heavy load on a slippery service you can't use tow/haul without also turning on the EB?

This has to be one of furds stupider ideas?

jmo...


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i use the engine brake all the. 
using an engine brake in rain is only a problem if you don't know how to drive.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tjctransport;2044561 said:


> i use the engine brake all the.
> using an engine brake in rain is only a problem if you don't know how to drive.


Who said rain constutes a slippery condition?
I use mine all the time , except.....

It's like down shifting to aggressively of useing the cruise control in slippery conditions, it cause the rear to step out.

My EB is aggressive, producing over 100hp of braking power.
Along with the more aggressive down shifting in tow/haul.

^^^But then if you never go over 25 mph it shouldn't be a issue.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

My 15 350 pickup has an exhaust brake button but I just got a 16 550 and it dose not also I am coming from all Chevy. D maxes and on our first 26 degree morning last week no high idle I called the dealer that morning and they said they do not have one they have a subliment cab heater that kicks in to heat the cab befor the engin heats up but idk how well it works Cuz 20 min of ideling hitch heat on high and my windows were still all frost


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

CjBonavenia;2044613 said:


> My 15 350 pickup has an exhaust brake button but I just got a 16 550 and it dose not also I am coming from all Chevy. D maxes and on our first 26 degree morning last week no high idle I called the dealer that morning and they said they do not have one they have a subliment cab heater that kicks in to heat the cab befor the engin heats up but idk how well it works Cuz 20 min of ideling hitch heat on high and my windows were still all frost


I thought it would need a button.

So when you start it, it doesn't idel up on its own in 5 minutes or so?

Can you turn on the EB at idel? This will put a smal load in the engine 
Increasing the heat faster.

Then another trick.
Have them enable the PTO.
This will let you manually increase the rpm's.
You can use the PTO throttle control as a manual high idel.Thumbs Up
( it uses the cruise control functions as the control for the set throttle, to control the PTO rpm's.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

That pto is a good idea and as for the exhaust break if u don't have a button like my 550 dose not then u don't have an exhaust break cuz I can hit the tow haul and all it dose is downshift and rev the motor my 350 witch has the button if u push it and go down hill it will stop u dead without a load lol with a load u here the turbo spool up and it slow u right down I just don't understand y they wouldn't put it in a heavy truck that is towing and hauling all the time


----------

